# Cockapoo crying



## sban (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi All,

My partner and I has a new family member for a month now, Teddy He is turning 3 months old this Friday.









My question is if anyone had a similar issue or experience. He is crate trained and sleeps through the night now with no problem in the living room, however during the day when we are not with him in the living room in the bedroom (like I need to cook and my partner not available to be with him either) he just constantly cries like really shouting and screaming cries, the same in the morning after around 5:30 he had to toilet, bringing him back to sleep until 7 brekky time he just whimpers and cries like crazy, twice he jumped out from his crate as well.
We are trying to train him with the click for quiet, so we ignore him when he is screaming and give a treat and click when he is quiet for a few seconds, but it seems to be an ongoing thing. I just hope he won't have separation anxiety later.

Did anyone has a similar experience and how did it get better? Thanks a lot if anyone replies


----------



## sban (Aug 24, 2020)

Update: now he started crying after he had potty outside in the middle of the night, I close the door and he just never stops.. i feel like we are not improving instead its getting worse🙁


----------



## mermaidstears (Aug 31, 2020)

He is gorgeous. We have had 7 lab x retrievers pups (puppy walker for Guide Dogs) 1 cairn x collie pup
, and Monty our 8 month cockapoo x Jack russell. Our cockapoo has been the hardest work, he is adorable, but wants to be with me most of the time. We went through a crying stage too, thankfully it didn't last long. Do you leave the radio on for him, toys, stuffed kong?


----------



## sban (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi there, thanks for your reply! Ah wow sounds lovely so many doggies😊 Actually he got back to sleeping through the night again, he had just 2 nights when he was a bit upset. But yes the crying when leaving the room is still there, he has toys and we tried stuffed kongs and its working for 10 minutes until he either successfully eats everything from it or he just gives up and back to barking, but usually he gives up after a while so he knows how to calm himself down. As covid19 we are both home, I am just afraid what will happen to him when everything goes back to normal and he will be alone in the working days😕 We will definitely try the radio option as well!!! Thanks!😊


----------



## alexargz_ (Sep 1, 2020)

sban said:


> Hii! what a cute puppy, yes he will probably calm his crying down, but in my case it never went away completely as cockapoos are companion dogs and don't enjoy being alone. I have a 4 year old cockapoo,and she only cries softly when she wants to join us, but as I said cockapoos were bred to be companion dogs, and also can develop separation anxiety from a very young age if not given the right attention


----------



## sban (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey there! Thanks a lot sharing your experiences, we are trying to get him used to us being away gradually by leaving him alone longer and longer at home. Hopefully we can avoid separation anxiety. 😊


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

Awwww he loves you and wants to be near you. I'm not sure you're accomplishing what you want, as he knows certainly you are home and he wants to get to you. Maybe try really leaving, like, taking a walk around the block and see if you can hear if he's quiet or crying when you get back. My dog is very good when I'm gone, sleeps patiently by the door, but if I locked him away from me, I think he'd cry loudly too.


----------



## sban (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi Evelyn! Thanks a lot for your reply, it makes sense actually😄 We tried leaving him alone for the first time checking on him by camera, he was in his crate closed in one room and he was just snoozing in the whole time. We were wondering if he realised we left at all haha. Hopefully we won’t have problems in the future as well😊


----------

